# برامج محاكاة الواقع



## mohamed mostafa ha (28 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هي برامج محاكاة الواقع وهل تقوم باختبار المشاريع كما سوف تعمل في الحقيقة
و ما هي اهم تلك البرامج


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

[FRAME="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, حقيقة هنالك الكثير من البرامج والتي قد يحتاج إليها مهندس الميكاترونكس, والتي تختلف تبعاً للتطبيق الهندسي المستخدم, ولكن على الأقل لابد من أن يكون هنالك حد أدنى من البرامج الهندسية والتي يجب أن تكون على معرفة بها
1- برامج التصميم الهندسي
برنامج أوتوكاد
برنامج SolidWorks
برنامج Inventor
برنامج Pro-Engineering
برنامج Catia
وليس شرطاً تعلم كل هذه البرامج, وإنما على الأقل برنامج اوتوكاد + أحد البرامج الأخرى
2- برامج التصميم الكهربي
برنامج Autocad Electrical
برنامج Orcad
برنامج Workbench
3- برامج المحاكاة وتمثيل العناصر الهندسية
برنامج الماتلاب MATLAB
برنامج MathCAD
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## ليف فاهم (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع:13: :67: :2: :78:


----------



## المـــــاسة (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووورين كثير
طيب سوال ..
محكاة جهاز او الة راح تكون تابعة لاي نوع ..
ممكن الثالث مو؟؟


----------



## mess20072001 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## سيطور (4 نوفمبر 2008)

... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة اخوان هذا الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لمهندسي الميكاترونكس
:هندسة الميكاترونكس تهتم بالمواضيع الاتية​Pneumatic Control >>>>>>>>> Automation Studio 
Hydraulic Control >>>>>>>>>> h-cad 
Systems Control >>>>>>>>>>> MATLAB 
electronic >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Electronic workbench
Computer Control ( C.C )>>>>> MATLAB

_لكن السؤال هو هل ان هناك برنامج يحاكي انظمة الروبوت من حركة وموتورات وايسيات ؟؟_​


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

